# vmware workstation 7



## kylej (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I have recently successfully installed kde4 on my FreeBSD guest OS on my vmware workstation V7. When I run kde4 the mouse and keyboard doesnâ€™t work.

In my rc.conf I have the 
	
	



```
hald_enabled=â€YESâ€
```
 and the 
	
	



```
dbus_enabled=â€YESâ€
```
 on.

Iâ€™m probably missing something stupid just not sure.

If you have any ideas that would be great.

Ps. Someone suggest to me to install the vmware tools. I have done that.


----------



## vdvluc (Mar 15, 2011)

It is 
	
	



```
something_enable
```
 not 
	
	



```
something_enabled
```
.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------

